# William Twisse on reprobation and the two covenants



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 24, 2019)

... For how shall God covenant to retribute or recompense with life or death according to works, if he have no purpose at all of such retribution? How shall the Covenant of works promise life upon condition of obedience, if the purpose of reprobation have absolutely determined death upon all them within that Covenant, without all respect of good or evil, obedience or disobedience in any of them? ...

For the answer to these questions, see William Twisse on reprobation and the two covenants.

One further point for your consideration: Do you think that this extract constitutes evidence that William Twisse was both a supralapsarian and a hypothetical universalist?


----------

